# Allen Kraken XLA Reviews....



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

i dont have the XLA but if its any better than my Kraken its dam good. 

Plus Allen's customer service is outstanding. 

never used my for tarpon though. Just reds


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Rob,

I have a spare Galvan T-12 that I used one season that may interest you. Includes box, blank warranty card and pouch. Pristine condition and tarpon tested.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

There is a guy on THT who has been trying to sell a Colton for a few months. Bet you could get that for a good price.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing-miscellaneous-items/544287-colton-torrent-t1113-fly-reel-never-used.html


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

I still haven't sold my new Nautilus CCF12. Make me an offer and I'll let it go


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

My wife has an Allen alpha 3 and it's a damn nice reel for the money! I've heard nothing but good things about the kraken and kraken xla....they also have the omega coming out (fully machined and made in USA) pretty soon.


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

I actually have the size 3 kraken xla. let me just say this thing is a bad ass reel it has a fully removable sealed drag capsule that can be interchanged between different sized frames. this drag is also super smooth and very powerful you can crank that thing down and you can barley pull out line i mean like it is a full on tug of war.. i would say that it would be a perfect tarpon reel with a super large arbor to be able to pick up a lot of line quick and holds lots of backing and for the price its hard to beat it. I know a lot of you may say i am crazy but i feel this reel could hold its own against some of the top brands in the market.


----------

